# Best Place to Eat and Smoke in Columbus OH



## jetmechcigar (Feb 11, 2005)

Can anyone give a good place to eat and smoke in Columbus, OH? Have to go to a school for two weeks and want to enjoy it.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I _think_ The Refrectory is cigar friendly in its bar/lounge. Even if it is not though, it is definitely my favorite place to eat there.

If you do cocktail/appetizer/salad/entre'/dessert it will run you $75 - $100/person for the meal though, so its not something I could ever afford to do regularly.

They have an excellent stock of wine as well.

-Matt-


----------

